
PyPy 1.9 Released - makeramen
http://morepypy.blogspot.it/2012/06/pypy-19-yard-wolf.html
======
mark_l_watson
That is impressive performance, and steady progress. I have a renewed interest
in Python since all the work for a new customer is in Python. I usually use
Ruby, Clojure, Common Lisp, and Java - but, I am finding Python to be
perfectly acceptable.

~~~
j-b
I'm curious to know what about Python is 'acceptable' in comparison to Ruby?
Does Ruby have capabilities that you find better?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I decided 6 or 7 years ago that I "needed a scripting language" and used
Python for about a half year. I then tried Ruby and found it more to my
personal tastes, mostly because of blocks. No disrespect intended re: Python

